# '05 GTO Model by GMP



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone bought one of these? They're pretty nice. I saw their display at Barrett-Jackson last month,then persuaded my folks that I really needed this model as my birthday gift. They come in five colors, but since Impulse Blue wasn't one of them, I chose red.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I've been looking for these. I have an '04 but it's not the same as having the same exact model of your own car. It's just too bad that it doesn't come in the red interior.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

nearly $100 for a die cast seems a little over the top... i've seen some others on froogle and ebay for $40 - $60 and that still seems to expensive for me... show me one for $20 + SH and i might bite.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> nearly $100 for a die cast seems a little over the top.


The price is on the order of what you'd pay for a Franklin Mint or other such model. Yeah, it's a lot of money, but the quality is way better than what you see on the $20 1:18 scale Hot Wheels models found at Toys R Us.

You should click on some of the photos showing various views at the Web site. The interior and undercarriage are amazingly realistic. It's not perfect, but it's better than any of the other 1:18 scale models I own.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

It also appears that the black model has yellow gauges?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

Still looks good though. I would buy it if it were $50.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> nearly $100 for a die cast seems a little over the top... i've seen some others on froogle and ebay for $40 - $60 and that still seems to expensive for me... show me one for $20 + SH and i might bite.


:agree 

Wife bought me a '68 Chevelle 1/18 Ertl diecast off ebay for Christmas; was about $15.00. Had to take it completely apart and paint the interior to match mine.

Would have to the same with this car as it appears the black has black interior. I've got red.


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a midnight blue one. I am thoroughly impressed with it! It is way more detailed than I thought it would be. The only thing I can think of off of the top of my head that is not accurate is it has blue gauges in it.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are nice. I like it.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

The GMP '05 GTO is limited to 3,000 pieces, so thats like one for every 3.5 '05 GTO owners out there. I think that it is a very nice quality die cast. I actually ended up with 2 of them due to a shipping error, but I got one to match my Yellow Jacket Goat. The detail on these ones are great, but the only thing that I noticed was that the engine compartment wasn't right, looks like the '04 LS1.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a silver one. Delivered it was 99. Best price for the GMP I have seen is on Ebay for like 84-89 delivered. 

When I show my car, I place the GMP on the dash. I get almost as many questions on the GMP as I do the car. 

I also have a 69 Carousel Red Judge as well. Amazing how detailed they are. Yea I spent 99 for it, but what the heck, I spent 31 K on the original too. :willy: :willy:


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought one and am very pleased with the quality and detail. Get one before they are all gone! :cheers


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> nearly $100 for a die cast seems a little over the top... i've seen some others on froogle and ebay for $40 - $60 and that still seems to expensive for me... show me one for $20 + SH and i might bite.



I collect die casts, I have a few that are well over $100 and you can tell by looking at them. This thing right here is utter crap for the $$$$


No way in hell I'd pay $100 for that model. The materials are good, just the execution didn't do it for me


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> I collect die casts, I have a few that are well over $100 and you can tell by looking at them. This thing right here is utter crap for the $$$$
> 
> 
> No way in hell I'd pay $100 for that model. The materials are good, just the execution didn't do it for me


You must be looking at a different product, I am totally satisfied with mine exact match to my car too! :cool


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Well unless they bring some out in the '06 colors I am just hosed...


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I got a Blk 04 w/18s from American Muscle.


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

I have the 05 GMP model and the quality is excellent. My only complaint is that the 05 has the 04 engine in the model (complete with throttle cable and overflow reservoir). They were going for around $70-$80 shipped on eBay.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

LRAR05GTO said:


> My only complaint is that the 05 has the 04 engine in the model (complete with throttle cable and overflow reservoir).


So _that's_ what's wrong. I haven't held the model up side-by-side with my real-life '05 to see what's what, but I knew something was amiss. I did realize that the big tank to the right of the engine (driver's side) is missing in my actual vehicle.

Regarding quality, well, I am never completely satisfied with any diecast model. I always find flaws (asymmetry, paint nibs, pieces that don't quite fit, etc.), but then I get over it and move on. As my wife keeps reminding me, it's basically a toy that I put on a shelf. All things considered, in the realm of hundred-dollar diecasts, the GMP is a pretty good piece.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

For those of us with 04s, Polar Lights makes a glueless palstic kit that is fairly good. They come prepainted but unassembled. This makes detailing easy. They are under $20.00.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

*Spoilerless*

I took the spoiler off my little GMP, it looks great!!


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

GM Kid said:


> So _that's_ what's wrong. I haven't held the model up side-by-side with my real-life '05 to see what's what, but I knew something was amiss. I did realize that the big tank to the right of the engine (driver's side) is missing in my actual vehicle...


Also, it says "GTO" on the trunk like the 04's instead of "PONTIAC" like the 05's.


----------

